# Hen or Roo?



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

These are 2 different birds


----------



## whittville (Jul 30, 2013)

Hard to say. I usually have to wait until they crow!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hens. Buff Orpingtons????


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

Buff Cochins maybe


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a buff Orpington and a hens for sure.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

If booted, I'll change to Cochin.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

They look like they have on Ugz boots and pants


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

OK, Cochins it is!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hens!!!!!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

They look just like my buff Cochin hen.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Buff Cochin and I love their conformation! Beautiful balls!


----------

